# My Coach's Coach vids



## Steve (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I ran across these on youtube and think they're pretty cool. Giva Santana is one of my coach's instructors and mentors. He is, I believe, the highest ranking representative of Lotus Club Jiu Jitsu in the States and is one of the coolest guys around. While I've seen fight footage of him in MMA, where his record is 13-1 with 11 of his 13 wins by armbar, BJJ is my real passion and I thought it was really cool to see him compete in gi at a big tournament. He wins both of these matches by armbar, as well. 

I'm looking forward to April, as much for another chance to train with Giva as to compete in the Pan Ams. 

[yt]BSz9FRh93fE[/yt]

[yt]xyZSVZLpS[/yt]

If I messed up posting the vids, you can see them on my blog here:  http://www.stevebjj.com/2009/12/giva-santana/


----------

